
Open Decision-Making - APuschilov
http://web.stanford.edu/~ouster/cgi-bin/decisions.php
======
APuschilov
A fantastic description of how the process of how founders should run their
companies. Being a CEO myself, I wish I'd run into this article earlier, as I
strongly believe in instilling autonomy and responsibility in my team as well
as that best decisions evolve when I involve the whole team.

